# My Favorite XMas Present



## CaraBou (Dec 29, 2013)

Handmade by my DH.  Cuts like a dream!  It is kind of anticlimactic using it though, cuz it cuts so quick and then it's done!  :shock:  Kinda strange after always having to fuss!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 29, 2013)

Thats awesome, can I borrow your hubby for a bit?


----------



## ourwolfden (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, great job hubby!!!!!!


----------



## neeners (Dec 30, 2013)

wow!!!!!  way to go hubby!!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow, that's beautiful.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Dec 31, 2013)

What an awsome gift! And well done to you husband! My DH was planning to try and make one but gave up as he thinks it's to complicated.


----------



## Soaplily (Dec 31, 2013)

Now that's love!!!


----------



## yadonm (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice.  Very lucky.


----------



## Ancel (Dec 31, 2013)

He made that! Wow, what a great gift, now you'll have to make much more soap


----------



## seven (Dec 31, 2013)

that is an awesome looking cutter! what a talented man, lucky youuu 

i wish my dad is still around. he would've build me one as well, and i don't have to buy..


----------



## SudsyPM (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow that is absolutely beautiful! Your DH did an awesome job.


----------



## TVivian (Dec 31, 2013)

This is truly amazing!


----------



## roseb (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow!  Tell him SCORE!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Dec 31, 2013)

That looks every bit as nice as The one I bought from Bud!  Great Job Husband!


----------



## savonierre (Dec 31, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 3, 2014)

fuzz-juzz said:


> My DH was planning to try and make one but gave up as he thinks it's to complicated.


fuss-juzz: Keep your patience. Mine said the same thing and then a little later it was done. You never know!



seven said:


> i wish my dad is still around. he would've build me one as well, and i don't have to buy..



seven: I bet he would have, and he'd have loved the beautiful soaps you make!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow great job love it !!!


----------



## paillo (Jan 4, 2014)

You are fortunate indeed to have such a supportive, talented husband. Fantastic job! Agree, that's true love.


----------



## nframe (Jan 18, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Handmade by my DH.  Cuts like a dream!  It is kind of anticlimactic using it though, cuz it cuts so quick and then it's done!  :shock:  Kinda strange after always having to fuss!



What a wonderful cutter!  My husband is prepared to have a go at making one and would appreciate drawings/instructions from your husband.  Is he willing to give his plans or does he intend to patent the design?


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 19, 2014)

Nframe, I think he looked around on the internet and just made it work; I never did see plans printed or saved on the computer. But I will certainly ask to see if he does have something or if he can at least point you in the right direction. I'm currently traveling but will ask when I get home next weekend or sooner if I remember when I call home one evening.


----------



## Ellacho (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! Awesome!!


----------



## nframe (Jan 19, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Nframe, I think he looked around on the internet and just made it work; I never did see plans printed or saved on the computer. But I will certainly ask to see if he does have something or if he can at least point you in the right direction. I'm currently traveling but will ask when I get home next weekend or sooner if I remember when I call home one evening.



Thank you very much.  I look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 28, 2014)

I checked with my hubbie and he confirmed he didn't work from any written plans.  He just studied the first half of the video at [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzMrLSRQVQ[/ame].  But I put a tape measure against some of the key points on my soap cutter and posted the pics at http://flic.kr/s/aHsjRo79DD so you'd have a little more to go by.  He got the guitar keys on ebay and the guitar strings at a local music shop.  Hope this helps!


----------



## nframe (Jan 28, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> I checked with my hubbie and he confirmed he didn't work from any written plans.  He just studied the first half of the video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGzMrLSRQVQ.  But I put a tape measure against some of the key points on my soap cutter and posted the pics at http://flic.kr/s/aHsjRo79DD so you'd have a little more to go by.  He got the guitar keys on ebay and the guitar strings at a local music shop.  Hope this helps!



Thank you so much for this.  My husband, who is an engineer, appears to be unable to work except from drawings and the information you've kindly provided gives him everything he needs to make one.  That's the bit he likes best.  I hope I can persuade him to use his drawing to make me a cutter!


----------



## dcornett (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome gift! :shock: You've got one very talented hubby!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 30, 2014)

Good luck nframe!  My DH originally said it was too complicated to try but after it was done, he said it was easy!  Now he wants to make another one, and I'm like, hmmm, how should it differ from the one I already have?  I want him to wait so I can make more soap / use it more so that I know what he should tweak!  So far it has fit my needs wonderfully.

Anyway, let me know if he ends up going for it or if you need more info.


----------



## nframe (Jan 30, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Good luck nframe!  My DH originally said it was too complicated to try but after it was done, he said it was easy!  Now he wants to make another one, and I'm like, hmmm, how should it differ from the one I already have?  I want him to wait so I can make more soap / use it more so that I know what he should tweak!  So far it has fit my needs wonderfully.
> 
> Anyway, let me know if he ends up going for it or if you need more info.



Thank you.  I will.


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Dec 9, 2015)

Seriously, that is one pretty cutter!! Wow, you lucky thing!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*insert drool*


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 9, 2015)

Your husband is super hot.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 9, 2015)

Tell your DH that Christmas is very near.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 10, 2015)

dixiedragon said:


> Your husband is super hot.


Yes dixie, it's amazing what a little soap will do for a marriage 


Steve85569 said:


> Tell your DH that Christmas is very near.


Great graphic Steve!  That little guy does convey the urgency.  But wait... was that a hint??

Well, since dh knows it's "all about me", he does know exactly what I want... kind of.  The cutter is just as pretty as it was 2 years ago, but I've broken most of the strings.  I need to get something stronger than what he originally strung ("0.30 mm Plain Steel Guitar Strings"). I've been meaning to seek help from the forum (especially the musically inclined members) but got caught up in the hum-drum of life.  I'll think I'll make a new post so its not buried here. But please, if anyone knows the right strings, please advise!


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 10, 2015)

That is a Nice Soap Cutter he is a talented wood worker. 



    Todd


----------



## lsg (Dec 10, 2015)

Your husband is very talented.  Looks like a great cutter.


----------



## Steve85569 (Dec 10, 2015)

For strings IF you know what string DH used just get the next one down (lower tone) because it will be thicker. If that one doesn't look right you might want to go down two levels. The higher the pitch on a string the smaller the diameter of the string.


----------



## powderpink (Dec 11, 2015)

oh my,
I need to show this to my bf, whilst hinting at how amazing it would be to have a soap cutter like that for my xmasbirhtdayanniversary present.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 11, 2015)

powder, there's a link to flickr photos in post 23 that show the dimensions to make a blueprint, if your sweetie is good that way. And I ended up going with 0.46 mm strings, btw.


----------



## dibbles (Dec 13, 2015)

What a beautiful cutter - you are a lucky lady, Carabou!


----------

